# How many nerite snails in a 20 gal?



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I wanna get some nerite snails, but I'm not sure how many for my sorority...and dang are they expensive on eBay...  hope my LFS sells them....unless someone wants to donate me a couple for cheap or just shipping?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Usually 1 per 10 gallons so for a 20, you can have two ^_^ they can get big, up to an inch or so and they move fast as well! So having an established aquarium with algae build up is a good idea to keep them busy :-D and then the usual veggie supplements from time to time and wafers if your girls don't get to them first!

And it depends on which snails you're looking at. Have you tried AquaBid for snails? There's some pretty cheap ones up! Granted most of them are lots of 5-20 >.<


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I didn't even see the snail section on AB, checking them out now, thanks! 

So would a nerite be too big for a 5 gal?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

If it's a smaller one, it will be fine for now and then you can upgrade tank later, but I wouldn't keep it there for a permanent home is all.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Are the nerites with the horns on them okay with bettas?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yup! They're not actually pointy or anything so they can't snag fins or nothing. I have one Red Spot larger one (Harley) and one smaller bumblebee striped horned one (Quinn) and both are doing well for the passed month ^_^ (in my 33 gallon)


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for all your help and info!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Very welcome! :-D


----------

